# How many finish coats



## Steve Smith (Oct 19, 2016)

I've put two coats of Enduro and used steel wool to polish it to a satin finish, but am wondering if more coats should be applied to make sure there is adequate finish thickness after the polish or if it would make it look less appealing with too much.

@Az Turnings supplied the ironwood for the top knife. The thuya burl is from my 80lb burl i got a while back.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 19, 2016)

Steve,

For the ironwood, I sand to 1500 grit and buff. I have not used Thuya burl yet so can't help there. BTW nice looking knives.

Scott


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 19, 2016)

Great looking knives Steve. I don't believe there is a prescribed number of coats. Some coats will go on thicker than others, some woods my absorb differently than others, humidity may play a factor.... its just one of those things you know when you get there.
Lay your knife down and look at points of contact. Be sure those are adequately coated to accommodate rigorous use. The top of the pins and the edges of the butt are other areas I pay attention to. 
If it gets to be too glossy for your liking knock it back a bit with a mild abrasive of your choice.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Steve,
> 
> For the ironwood, I sand to 1500 grit and buff.
> 
> Scott



That's it? No finish?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That's it? No finish?


 Thats it. The wood really polishes up nice with a white rouge buff.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm actually doing a set od knife scales in diw right now. I'll have to try that....
Thanks....


----------

